# Interesting Poljot



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I found this whilest perusing the Poljot website.....










It uses the Poljot cal.3105 17 Jewel movement, I don`t know the case size but the lugs are 22mm.

Probably not everyone`s cup of fair trade but I like it


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice watch.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I found this whilest perusing the Poljot website.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs glasses now Mac, can't you see??? they have forgotten to paint the other half of the dial










Put your glasses ON and have a look.

Roy

PS, it is certainly different !!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

go on then someone explain that dial to me.

I think the long white hand is just one hand and it reads the minutes when it's on the marked portion of the dial so in the picture the shorter end is pointing at 40 so it's 40 mins past but it it rotated 180 degrees the long end would be pointing at 10 so 10 past?

The short hand in the middle register is the hour and I guess the sub seconds is read like the minutes depending which side of the hand is in the register?

weird!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> go on then someone explain that dial to me.
> 
> I think the long white hand is just one hand and it reads the minutes when it's on the marked portion of the dial so in the picture the shorter end is pointing at 40 so it's 40 mins past but it it rotated 180 degrees the long end would be pointing at 10 so 10 past?
> 
> The short hand in the middle register is the hour and I guess the sub seconds is read like the minutes depending which side of the hand is in the register?


Sounds about right Paul











> weird!


But nice


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier (Nov 13, 2006)

That Poljot reminds me of this Vostok.......










using the Vostok 2431 movement 31 jewels automatic.


----------

